# coyote hunting question



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Ive been hunting deer with my moms boyfriend for a couple years now....and im new to coyote hunting. I was wondering would a .22 rimfire work for one. I live in upstate ny, so the range is going to be no further than 60-70 yards.
Any tips would be a major help!,
Brower


----------



## skinner (Jul 25, 2006)

that can be a loaded question I for one would not due to the fact you will need to get a coyote under 50 yards, you will needed to hit it in the head neck or chest for a chance at a clean kill if you can get a 22 mag that would be a lot better choise, or better yet a good old shotgun with #4 shot will do wonders on a coyote.


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

hmmm.....well i have a model 870 remington shotgun in 20 gauge, but it only has a bird barrel...with the lil bead at the end. my .22 has a good zoomable scope...thats why i was wondering


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Get some BB or 3 buck for the 20 gauge. If you are calling, you should be able to get them close enough. It will work a lot better than the 22. A "zoomable scope" will not increase your max effective range with a 22. Work more at your calling, cover and concealment.

Good Luck.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I would personally never use a 22 rimfire on yotes.In fear of being labeled a "slob hunter".


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

You'll be doing yourself no favors if you use a .22 rimfire, believe me. I tried it about a month ago...and it all went haywire. Of the two I took shots at only one was hit any good, and it still didn't die. Your best bet is to stick with your deer rifle, or better yet, do what the guys on this site have to say. Trust me on this one. I may not be a veteran in the field of coyote calling, but DON'T USE THE .22! You'll just be educating them for later if you do, like I did.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Brower, the coyotes are not small where you live and even if they were a 22 rimfire was never intended for coyote sized animals. 
Oh yeah, we got people out there that say they are, all that tells me is they don't know much about hunting or don't care. 
When you hunt any animal you should always use a caliber that was intended for that size game, predator or varmint you are after. 
Responsibilty is a big part of hunting, you take the on when you kill an animal. Always make the shot a clean a kill as possable, that won't happen everytime with a 22 rimfire.....Good Hunting


----------



## coyotekiler4 (Aug 14, 2006)

in upstate NY never use a .22 for coyote. my 22Mag barely does the trick on fox. Im upstate and the Coyotes are big ,thick hides and lots of fur.
It will kill tem but you'll track them all day.


----------



## J154Fry (Oct 29, 2006)

No, I've shot numerous coyotes with a .22Mag and it doesn't seem to do the job. Yes if you shoot it in the right spot anything will go down with a .22 rimfire. But I use a 243 or .22-250 just to be safe.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

coyotekiler4 said:


> in upstate NY never use a .22 for coyote. my 22Mag barely does the trick on fox. Im upstate and the Coyotes are big ,thick hides and lots of fur.
> It will kill tem but you'll track them all day.


Yup.


----------

